# How did I miss this site?



## smifee (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi All

I've been a Motorhomer for about 30 years and a wildcamper for about 15. For the last 12 years I've mostly been on 2 or 3 month trips to France, Italy & Portugal. Just me and a dog in the hills & mountains walking & cycling.

I've posted some locations on other sites but they weren't very active sites so I stopped posting.

Now I'm giving up & selling my van. I didn't want to just ditch all the great spots I'd stayed at so have been looking for an active site to post them on. I think I've found it.

I'll start posting when I've got to grips with the site.


----------



## drewdt3 (Mar 26, 2015)

Cheers Smiffee!


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 26, 2015)

Welcome to the site and thanks for the forthcoming locations and why are we selling and giving up on a fabulous hobby, nosey is my middle name.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for your offer


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sounds great,
But a shame that you are giving up wilding


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 26, 2015)

Shame your packing up but great you plan to share the locations.


----------



## smifee (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome.

I use a folding All Terrain bike with a folding trailer with the dog ambling alongside. The dreaded arthritis means I can no longer change gear. I also use an inflatable boat with an electric outboard and now struggle to assemble everything.

My wife's has some health problems and has had to give up work. So not only am I no longer a kept man but I need to be at home for her.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Mar 27, 2015)

smifee said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I use a folding All Terrain bike with a folding trailer with the dog ambling alongside. The dreaded arthritis means I can no longer change gear. I also use an inflatable boat with an electric outboard and now struggle to assemble everything.
> 
> My wife's has some health problems and has had to give up work. So not only am I no longer a kept man but I need to be at home for her.



So sorry to read of your health problems, and having to give up wild camping.

Hope you are not in too much pain.

Sending you all good wishes. x


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive:


----------



## PiloteGalaxy (Mar 27, 2015)

*Thank you for sharing your experiences....*

Look forward to seeing your wild sites for Portugal. Kind of you to share. Sorry to hear of health issues, but how great to have so many memories


----------



## Steve121 (Mar 27, 2015)

smifee said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I use a folding All Terrain bike with a folding trailer with the dog ambling alongside. The dreaded arthritis means I can no longer change gear. I also use an inflatable boat with an electric outboard and now struggle to assemble everything.
> 
> My wife's has some health problems and has had to give up work. So not only am I no longer a kept man but I need to be at home for her.



Not sure about cost or availability, but you can get electronic gear change systems.


----------



## smifee (Apr 15, 2015)

Steve121 said:


> Not sure about cost or availability, but you can get electronic gear change systems.



Thanks for the info but the price is more than the bike cost :scared:


----------

